# عجائب الدنيا السبع ( القديمة والحديثة ) بالصور



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

عجائب الدنيا الاساسية وعجائب طبيعية وعجائب قديمة
اولا العجائب الاساسية

الهرم الاكبر خوفو 








وهى العجيبة الوحيدة الباقية من العجائب السبع امر ببنائة الملك خوفو وكان الغرض منة مقبرة لة ليس الا
ما زالت الطريقة التى قطع بها تلك الحجارة والطريقة التى رفعت بها الحجارة الى هذا العلو الشاهق 
والطريقة الهندسية العجيبة ما زالت هذة المهارة تثير الدهشة حتى هذة الايام رغم وجود بعض النظريات
الا ان هذة النظريات مازالت تحت البحث
ويبلغ ارتفاعة
137متر وزواية انحدارة هى 51 درجة ويبلغ وزن الحجر الواحد حوالى 2.5 طن وعدد الاحجار اكثر من مليونى وثلاثمائة الف حجر 
وكل جانب من جوانب الهرم يشير الى جهه من الجهات الاصلية الاربعة

حدائق بابل الملعقة






تمثال زيوس فى اوليمبيا






معبد ارتميس فى افيسس






ضريح هاليكارنسس






تمثال زودس العملاق






منارة الاسكندرية











العجائب القديمة

صالة العرش ليبر سيبوليس






معابد المايا تيكال جواتيمالا






مساكن ارز باناو الفلبين







معبد بورويدر اندونيسيا






الكولسيوم المدرج الرومانى​​




معبد شويدا جون متعدد الادوار ميانمار



​

يتبــــــــــــــــــــع :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

برج البورسلين لنانجينج





سور الصين العظيم






الكا المدينة المفقودة







شلالات الملائكة






بحيرة بيكال






قمة جبل افيرست






جبل فوجى اليابان






خليج فندى






الوادى الكبير






شلالات نياجرا كندا






بالــــــــــو






بركان باريكتين






شلالات فيكتوريا زامبيا





​


----------



## Ferrari (2 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً يا فراشة

الموضوع جميل خالص

وفيه معلومات قيمة

الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

​


----------



## candy shop (2 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا فراشه

ومعلومات قيمه 

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

Ferrari قال:


> شكراً يا فراشة
> 
> الموضوع جميل خالص
> 
> ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل يا فراشه
> 
> 
> ومعلومات قيمه
> ...


----------

